

Ask HN: Is there any good reason to use Google Checkout? - ncarlson

I will be selling my software online soon. Is there any reason why I should support Google Checkout?<p>I would love to just use Google's solution, but I'm not sure there's a reason since PayPal has such a large market share.
======
patio11
I have A/B tested this. GC + Paypal outperforms either individually for my
site.

------
benvanderbeek
We have a significant % of customers who use google checkout. Not sure the
breakdown of Paypal vs Google checkout. Some people (myself included) prefer
the simplicity of using their same Gmail account that they're probably already
logged into vs Paypal. The more options the more better, if the integration
doesn't give you too much trouble. The more ways to say "you don't have to
give me your credit card info" the happier the customer.

------
cosmicray
If most of your customers use a CC/DC, then support both.

The things that PayPal can do, but GC cannot are: payment from an existing
balance, eCheck funded payments, micropayments.

The only advantage to using one or the other, is it would focus your payments
towards getting up to the next tier in reducing your merchant fee percentage.

